# This arch could stand for 10,000 years



## mellowyellow (Feb 8, 2021)

*Photographer*: Stan Wagon

_There are many different types of geologic arch.   Shown above is a waterfall arch, which directly contradicts the classic arch definition of a curved structure that gains strength from the curve. Uniquely, this one consists of a straight row of discrete cubic forms and has had enough strength to stand for perhaps ten thousand years. This particular cobblestone structure is made of Salt Wash Sandstone, part of the Morrison formation and is located in Arches National Park.  Photo taken April 22, 2018._

Was lucky enough to visit this park a few years ago.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 8, 2021)

Wow!  That's amazing!  Where is Archer National park?


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 8, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Wow!  That's amazing!  Where is Archer National park?


In Utah Gaer


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 8, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> In Utah Gaer


Yup, great to visit, great place to leave when you are done visiting


----------



## Gaer (Feb 8, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> In Utah Gaer


Thanks,Mellow!  I've been to Moab severraltimes but I should have gone to see that!


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 8, 2021)

@mellowyellow  Your picture of the Morrison formation and information is awesome !  Thank you for sharing  

I took this picture in Utah 2 years ago.  Is Wilson Arch typical of many arches in Utah?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 9, 2021)

Hapiguy said:


> @mellowyellow  Your picture of the Morrison formation and information is awesome !  Thank you for sharing
> 
> I took this picture in Utah 2 years ago.  Is Wilson Arch typical of many arches in Utah?
> 
> View attachment 148768


Yes, there are a lot of arches in Utah, and a lot of waterfalls. In one of the parks in southern Utah, there was a waterfall that my son said I would love.  He said it was on a paved disabled trail.  Ok, I love waterfalls.

We drove down, stayed over, and my fat disabled self with my walker,  my very fat husband, and our almost finished training service dog, went hiking to see this water fall.  Almost died trying to get up that stupid so called easy mountain side.  Husband pushed, dog pulled.  Ah, the good old days .  Half way up, we got into a conversation with a group of hikers on the way down.

They stopped to ask if we needed help.  ”Yes, a helicopter rescue team would be nice”. . Anyway, asked about the waterfall, and they said, nope, not yet.  WHAT?  Not enough melt off, no water fall.  Just KILL ME here.  Cause when you walk up the side of a mountain, you have to walk down.    But we finished the walk, saw where the water should fall.  

We did this about 20 years ago.  Couldn’t do it now.  Can’t do inclines or stairs.  We did it with a granddaughter so glad we did.  Another time we went with our son with DS.   Loved the things we saw on that park.  Loved the time with family.

Despise living in Utah.  . Great place to visit, horrid place to live.


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 9, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Yes, there are a lot of arches in Utah, and a lot of waterfalls. In one of the parks in southern Utah, there was a waterfall that my son said I would love.  He said it was on a paved disabled trail.  Ok, I love waterfalls.
> 
> We drove down, stayed over, and my fat disabled self with my walker,  my very fat husband, and our almost finished training service dog, went hiking to see this water fall.  Almost died trying to get up that stupid so called easy mountain side.  Husband pushed, dog pulled.  Ah, the good old days .  Half way up, we got into a conversation with a group of hikers on the way down.
> 
> ...



What a Hoot !...hahaha...great story.  Thank you so much for sharing


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 9, 2021)

Utah's motto should be, Land of Beauty.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 9, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> Utah's motto should be, Land of Beauty.


How about “Land of the LDS Church, all others need not apply”.


----------



## Happy Joe (Feb 10, 2021)

AHHH... Moab; the land of heavenly off road traction and bicycling... not to mention scenery.

Used to go at least twice a year; spring and fall are best summer is too hot and snow makes the terrain treacherous.
The arches monument is a few miles north of Moab,

You know that you have been camping in the desert too long when you realize that you and the desert are the same color.

Enjoy!


----------

